# American horror story



## Stitch (Feb 26, 2011)

Anybody gettin hooked on this new horror series


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2011)

I've been watching it and I like it so far, but it depends on where the story goes. I was watching Falling Skies and I thought it was going to be good, but I got bored with it. Or maybe it's because Breaking Bad makes other shows look so boring... Not sure.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I have been watching it and am hooked! It has some great scary moments and a really good story. 
Looking forward to seeing where it goes, hopefully they can keep this momentum up.


----------



## b00tleg (Oct 24, 2011)

I've been wanting to watch this series but haven't had much time recently. It sounds interesting.


----------



## ashleywinglet (Apr 13, 2012)

American Horror Story is an awesome TV show.I love this horror TV show.I never missed this show.I watch thic TV show online.


----------



## kareldsouza (Apr 23, 2012)

I like this show. I have seen this show regular basis. I never missed single episode. My all the family are also like this show. I love all the character...........


----------



## foofighter3 (Jun 6, 2012)

This show is great. It's semi disturbing horror (almost stopped watching it, I love horror but not disturbing horror) in the first couple episodes but it lightens up later on and I can't wait for season 2. 

I'd also recommend the walking dead. Season 1 is on Netflix.


----------

